# Been Here A Year!! How About You?



## OPC'n (Nov 3, 2009)

and still loving it! How long have you been here?


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 3, 2009)

Seven years, as of last month. (And at least 4 major board software iterations).


----------



## Hamalas (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm two months shy of three years.


----------



## Michael (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow...you've been here only a year and have 5300+ more posts than me!


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 3, 2009)

Seven years 04Oct past.


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 3, 2009)

well i knew i should have put seven years up there......don't know how to fix it.

Michael, I'm Irish.......what can I say?...................A LOT!


----------



## Berean (Nov 3, 2009)

What about all the people who've been here less than 12 months? How do they vote?


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey! Life wouldn't be life without sarah making a blond poll, Norm!


----------



## Berean (Nov 3, 2009)

I know, I know.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 3, 2009)

5 years this March 14th.


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 3, 2009)

Put my Rev Jim Ignatowski avatar up and hear it asking "where's here?".


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Nov 3, 2009)

2 Years ...


----------



## HokieAirman (Nov 3, 2009)

1 year


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 3, 2009)

3 years...


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 3, 2009)

October of 2003.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 3, 2009)

2 years, 3 months, 16 days
or
839 days
or
72,489,600 seconds
or
1,208,160 minutes
or
20,136 hours


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 3, 2009)

October of 2006 - I joined so I could post a prayer request for the adoption of my daughter. It went through soon after. By then I was hooked. I've tried several 12-step programs, even a 28-day session in PB rehab. 

Nothing worked. 

I've come to terms with being a PB junkie.

Beware Bob Vignault with his "Hey man, the first post is free..."


----------



## reformed trucker (Nov 3, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> I've come to terms with being a PB junkie.
> 
> Beware Bob Vignault with his "Hey man, the first post is free..."



  Now we know...

16 months here for me.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 3, 2009)

2 years (Sept 2007)


----------



## Edward (Nov 3, 2009)

None of the above.


----------



## Hamalas (Nov 3, 2009)

So is there a reason we can't see who voted for what?


----------



## Augusta (Nov 3, 2009)

I have to post to see exactly what month. Sometime in 2004. 

-----Added 11/3/2009 at 10:46:54 EST-----

Yeah, March 2010 it will be 6 yrs.


----------



## Brian Withnell (Nov 3, 2009)

No fair! There isn't an option for 9 months!


----------



## matthew11v25 (Nov 4, 2009)

five years I think. I check the board just about everyday...but rarely ever post myself. Just enjoy reading.


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 4, 2009)

Brian Withnell said:


> No fair! There isn't an option for 9 months!



 I don't know how to fix it!


----------



## Andres (Nov 4, 2009)

I joined on 7-8-09, so almost 4 months. I guess I'm still a rookie!


----------



## sastark (Nov 4, 2009)

Six and a half years. It's been interesting and beneficial.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 4, 2009)

Almost 4 years since I posted my first question. WOW. Four Years.


----------



## ewenlin (Nov 4, 2009)

I wanna grow old with you....

Sorry I only remember this line from that Adam Sandler song.


----------



## Timothy William (Nov 4, 2009)

6 years. It must now be about 7 years since I first stumbled across A Puritan's Mind and starting lurking on the PB.


----------



## Berean (Nov 4, 2009)

Edward said:


> None of the above.


----------



## Curt (Nov 4, 2009)

One year and three months.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Nov 4, 2009)

About a year but I feel like a ghost now.


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 4, 2009)

5 years, 9 months, 29 days

(But with good behavior I will be up for parole in 4 more years.)


----------



## Jim Peet (Nov 4, 2009)

A year - 6 months


----------



## Scottish Lass (Nov 4, 2009)

I said a year, though New Year's Day will make it officially a year (but if you count lurking over Tim's shoulder for a few months first....)


----------



## Skyler (Nov 4, 2009)

It'll have been a year, come January 7th.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Nov 4, 2009)

You didn't have 1.5 years up there! What am I going to do? 

I guess I can't vote... *sigh*


----------



## matt01 (Nov 4, 2009)

seven years


----------



## tcalbrecht (Nov 4, 2009)

Five and a half years.


----------



## Kentaro (Nov 4, 2009)

I just joined this week and am excited!
I will post my first questions later this week.
(This is also my first reply and will serve as a good test)


----------



## Curt (Nov 4, 2009)

Kentaro said:


> I just joined this week and am excited!
> I will post my first questions later this week.
> (This is also my first reply and will serve as a good test)



Welcome aboard.


----------



## he beholds (Nov 4, 2009)

A year! We were rookies together!


----------



## Jon Peters (Nov 4, 2009)

Almost 3.

-----Added 11/4/2009 at 12:51:59 EST-----



Kentaro said:


> I just joined this week and am excited!
> I will post my first questions later this week.
> (This is also my first reply and will serve as a good test)



Welcome.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Nov 4, 2009)

For the Poll, I rounded up to three years. But, actually I don't hit 3 until February.


----------



## nicnap (Nov 4, 2009)

Kentaro said:


> I just joined this week and am excited!
> I will post my first questions later this week.
> (This is also my first reply and will serve as a good test)



Welcome to the board! 


Been here six & (almost) 1/2 years.


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 4, 2009)

he beholds said:


> A year! We were rookies together!



Actually, Jessica, when I started this thread you came to mind as the one joining the board at around the same time I did. I can't remember anyone else joining when we did....I'm sure there was...


----------



## JonathanHunt (Nov 4, 2009)

5 years 9 months. Wow. I haven't said much in that time.


----------



## coramdeo (Nov 4, 2009)

Only a little over nine months for me.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 4, 2009)

Since November of 05.


----------



## BJClark (Nov 4, 2009)

4 years, but it doesn't seem like it


----------



## jlynn (Nov 4, 2009)

almost 8 months.


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 4, 2009)

r_t br_ _ ns !! wanna buy a vowel 


joshua said:


> i'm thankful to say that i've risen from the pits of peasantry to the pleasantries of peon-ship.


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 4, 2009)

My first contribution was on 6th August 2008. I then took a break for several months, and I don't know when I properly began here.

It's been a few months anyway; may be too long.

[video=youtube;PtEwjilDAfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtEwjilDAfE[/video]


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 4, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > r_t br_ _ ns !! wanna buy a vowel
> ...



R _ t Br _ _ ns dat be betta???


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 4, 2009)

Joshua said:


> You jest with me to your own demise.



Ahhh, but I have ample darkened beverage to appease thee. Sir Guinness has left a copious quantity of malt beverage for general consumption at my lair.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 4, 2009)

Four years as of October 31, 2009


----------



## gritsrus (Nov 8, 2009)

Signed up April 2008


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Nov 8, 2009)

I've been here for two fun filled months!  Wow, how time flies...


----------

